# C# .exe an die Taskleiste anheften



## Tech-Essen (29. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
ich möchte in meinem eigenen Setup-Programm meine Anwendung an die Taskleiste des Nutzers anheften. 
Dieser Artikel hat leider auch nicht funktioniert: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6872103/pin-lnk-file-to-windows-7-taskbar-using-c-sharp

Freue mich auf Antworten!


----------



## ComFreek (30. Juli 2018)

"Funktioniert nicht" war noch nie eine gute Fehlerbeschreibung.
Welche Antwort genau von der verlinkten Frage hast du probiert? Bei der akzeptierten Antwort gibt es einen Kommentar, der besagt, dass es unter Windows 10 so nicht funktioniert und sogar zu einem anderen Weg verlinkt (Kommentar).
Aber selbst diese verlinkte Antwort ist alles andere als die feine englische Art  Kein Vorwurf dem Autor gegenüber, aber es ist von Microsoft nun mal nicht gedacht, dass Programme das automatisiert tun. Das sieht mir auch ganz sinnvoll so aus - außer vielleicht als Serveradministrator beim Aufspielen von mehreren PCs.


----------

